# R32 GT-R Headlights



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

As above, looking for a good condition set of headlights.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a set 

let me get some photos


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Matty! Appreciate it!

thanks

Alex


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sure, can you give me 24hrs as they in my loft 

let me try and get photos later


----------

